# Co2 lüge



## Markus (27 Dezember 2008)

habe das gerade durch zufall beim googeln gefunden, mich würden mal ein paar meinungen dazu interessieren?



> Die Kohlendioxidlüge II: “Unwissenschaftliche und dumme Äußerungen”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariob (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe das da oben nicht gelesen, muß ich erstmal zugeben, ich denke aber das die Problematik bei den Kältemitteln R12 / R22 ähnlich gelagert ist. Hier wird wie überall Geld gemacht, auch auf Kosten der Umwelt. Ich las irgendwo im Internet, das die ersten Anstrengungen für die Substitution dieser Kältemittel just zu diesem Zeitpunkt offiziell wurden als die Industriepatente zu diesem Zeug ausliefen.  Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. Die leistungsfähigsten, am einfachsten zu handhabenden (nichtbrennbar nichtgiftig im Normalfall) werden durch deutlich energieintensivere, in vielerlei Hinsicht problematische Mittel abgelöst. Das Zeug ist dann teilweise wieder brennbar (bis 60 Prozent Propananteil), azeotrope Zusammensetzung, durch Entmischung und Verflüchtigen der leichter siedenden Bestandteile sinkt die ohnehin geringere Leistung nochmehr. Einfach nachfüllen ist dann auch nicht, es muß komplett gewechselt werden (Absaugen ist in meinen Augen auch Schweinerei). Und damit nicht genug, man muß dann zwangsläufig auch noch die bestehenden Anlagen komplett ersetzen, da die verwendeten Öle nicht verträglich zu den neuen Kältemitteln sind. Sowas ist doch grün, grüner gehts gar nicht mehr. Und das mit gutem Gewissen. Insofern (ich lese gleich nochmal) sehe ich das locker....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## kermit (27 Dezember 2008)

@Markus: möchtest Du das jetzt mit dem gleichen Ernst wie die Schaltsekunde behandelt wissen?


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal Markus will ja keine eindeutige Anwort, die wird keiner zu dem Thema geben können, sondern nur was wir davon halten und darüber denken.

Ich finde es auf der einen Seite erschreckend , und auf der anderen Seite ganz normal. Wobei normal hier nicht für richtig steht.
Ich will eigentlich nicht wissen wir wir täglich verarscht und dumm gehalten werden , dies ist wieder genau so ein Thema. 
Gerade bei so etwas gibt es immer wieder Wissenschaftler die andere Aussagen haben, und die immer wieder plötzlich verschwinden und irgenwo genau beim "Gegner" landen.
Ich hatte eigentlich früher die Hoffnung das durch das Internet die Informationen nicht mehr "getürkt" werden können, aber genau das Gegenteil ist eingetreten. Jeder hat jetzt den Zugang zu falschen Informationen und Bildern und kann sich ein eigenes Bild machen...
Aber wovon ???
Haben die Raketen im Golfkrieg wirklich eine einzelne Hütte getroffen, so wie die grünen Nachtaufnahmen uns das zeigen wollten. Und was war darin , eine ganze Division ??

Vor ca 10-12 Jahren wurde eine neuen Technik für Batterien bekannt. Diese sollten für Elektroautos die Leistung verdreifachen bei einer Halbierung des Gewichtes....
Alle Patente wurden von der Erdölindustrie gekauft und sind nie bis zur Marktreife entwickelt worden.

Sparsame Autos bauen geht nicht... was glaubt Ihr was die Ölindustrie da mitzureden hat. 

Wer weiss wirklich was alles noch so im argen liegt.

Kaum sind Umsatzrückgänge im Fernsehn bekannt , drohen Firmen mit Zahlungsunfähigkeit. Wo sind die Gewinne und Rücklagen ? Nee in der Zeit kann man sich mal schnell die Belegschaft fügig machen.

Ich hab kurz vor den Insolvenz von tedrive noch zum Glück mein Geld bekommen. Hallo !! das ist eine Ford Tochtergesellschaft , die wurde für viel Geld an die Börse gebracht , und nun Insolvent. Toll dann kann Ford die billig wieder zurückkaufen...
Ich schweife vom Thema ab. Aber das Thema von Markus zeigt mir wieder.
Wir werden täglich und permanent von oben verarscht und "merkeln" es nicht.
Es gibt heute noch tausenden offenen Fragen, wer klärt die mal auf ?
Area 51, gibts das ?

Wer hat den Bereicht zum Diesel Russpartikelfilter gesehen ?
Es gibt kein zugelassenen Gerät zum überprüfen der Wirksamkeit .


...

Naja .
et hät noch immer jod jejange


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2008)

@jabba

Rußpartickelfilter würden sich wirksam bauen lassen. Die in den Diesel Fahrzeugen haben natürlichnahezu keine Wirkung.
Ich habe mir das mal angeshen, da guter Kollege überlegt hat darüber seine Diplomarbeit zu schreiben. 
Ein Wirksamer Russpartickelfilter im auto würde dem Motor durchschnittlich 15-18, kann bis zu 30%, Leistung kosten.
Dies würde einen wirklich erheblichen Mehrverbrauch an Diesel bedeuten.
Wie wir alle Wissen steigt bei einen Auto die Leistung zur Geschwindigkeit Expotential. Das ganze währe das Aus für die kleinen tubosdiesel unter 2 Liter.

Ein wiksamer Russpartickelfilter ist nur interessant wenn mit Diesel wärme erzeugt wird, und keine mech. Energie benötigt wird.

Ich persönlich finde gerade diese Umweltzonen für ein Nogo und mache bei dem Mist nicht mit. Ich halte mich an alle Regeln und Gesetze, aber so eine Plakete klebe ich mir nicht auf.
Sollte die Stadt ihre Gebite sperren trage ich meien Kaufkraft wo anders hin.

Ich persönlich währe wenn für Umweltzonen in denen zu keiner Zeit Erdgasgas / Bezin / Diesel Verbrenungsmotoren fahren dürfen.

Ich habe hier eine Frage: Die begründung der hohen Kraftsoffsteuer war bisher dass dies Geld für die Umwelt eingesetzt wird. Die hohe steuer zum Bau und Erhalt der Straßen.
Wenn Umweltzonen eingeführt sind, warum dann noch so hohe Spritsteuern?

Wird endlich auch mal begriffen das hohe Steuerun nicht nur ein Jobkiller für die Wirtschaft ist sondern auch eine hohe Last und Brüde für den einzelnen. Jobs die 60-100 KM entfernt an der Autobahn liegen. Sagen wir Wunschberufe der Personen, sind nicht mehr Machbar. Nach Steuer Kilometerausgleich sind das imemr noch weit über 400 Euro pro Monat mehraufwand für den Einzelnen. Geld das an Kaufkraft und für das Leben fehlt.

Mein Vorschlag, die Pendlerpauschalen nach Fahrtenbuch Fahrzeug und sehr, sehr stark erhöht. Dies würde einen enormen dauerhaft nachhaltigen Boom der gesammten Wirtschaft, zu nahzu keiner Abeitslosichkeit und zum wohl des einzelnen führen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich glaube nicht das das die einzigste lüge ist die sie uns auftischen, objektive berichterstattung sind selbst bei ard und zdf vergangenheit, alles nur noch geld, kaum kritik nur noch lobhudelei.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Umweltzonen: Unser Vito (Diesel) ist als Pkw zugelassen und wird dadurch nach Abgaskategorie 3 eingestuft. Läßt man den als LKW zu gibts nur 2 - wie man sieht gehts hier nur nach Schadstoffen und nix anderes.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe mit meinen diesel BMW glaub  M51 Motor gar nicht erst hin mir eine Plakette zu holen.
Sehe nicht ein warum ich für einen Russpartickelfilter 1-2 Liter mehr tanken soll pro 100Km. 
Günstigere Stuer bekmmt man dafür auch nicht.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe keine Plakette - ist Unfug wenn man diese nicht braucht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nade (30 Dezember 2008)

Also zum CO2, es gibt Beweise, das es so schon in 1000den von Jahren mal mehr, mal weniger CO2 gab, auch ohne Mensch und Technik. Es gibt da wesentlich Klimagefährlichere Stoffe, als das der organischen Verbrennung.
Das zu CO2, eine reine Abzockerreiaussage für Unwissende.

Dann zu dem Rußpartikelfilter, es wurde schon von MAN-Nutzfahrzeuge herausgefunden, das eben dieser Filter die Werte vom Schadstoffausstoß kontinuierlich verschlechtert. Also den vorangebauten Katalysator beschädigt, bis hin zu totaler Zerstörung.
Dann wird eben auch Berichtet, das eben dieser Filter, den eigentlichen Feinstaub, der durchkommt aggresiever macht, weil ihm Bestandteile zum Binden fehlen, weil eben diese im Filter "gefangen" sind.
Letztes mal was von Plasma-Dunstabzugshauben gehört, keine Ahnung wie effektiv die dinger wirklich sind, und wie kostenaufwendig, aber wäre doch bestimmt auch eine Möglichkeit die Partikel durch ein Plasmafeld "verheizen"... hups vergaß, der Ottomotor hat nur einen Wirkungsgrad um die 40% und die nicht "explodierten/verpufften" Anteile werden ja mit rausgepustet, das gäb mal ein schöne Stichflamme *ggggg*
Aber eben solange sich Leute, die die Gegenbeweise bingen können in der Minderheit befinden, solange werden sie ausm Weg geräumt. Die einen können nichts dagegen sagen, weil gesammt "Unfähig", die andren können nicht weil zu viel Arbeit die nichts mit den "Lügen" zu tun hat.
Also kurzum, weiter Sparen, das Atmen einstellen, und keine Bohnen Futtern.


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Also zum CO2, es gibt Beweise, das es so schon in 1000den von Jahren mal mehr, mal weniger CO2 gab, auch ohne Mensch und Technik. Es gibt da wesentlich Klimagefährlichere Stoffe, als das der organischen Verbrennung.
> Das zu CO2, eine reine Abzockerreiaussage für Unwissende.
> 
> Dann zu dem Rußpartikelfilter, es wurde schon von MAN-Nutzfahrzeuge herausgefunden, das eben dieser Filter die Werte vom Schadstoffausstoß kontinuierlich verschlechtert. Also den vorangebauten Katalysator beschädigt, bis hin zu totaler Zerstörung.
> ...


 
Dann müssen wir halt in unsere Frimenwagen, anstelle des 5,7 Liter V12 mit 600 PS von AMC eine Turbine einbauen, dann währe ein Plasma nachbrenner möglich


----------



## mariob (3 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
es kann sogar sein das der Link aus diesem Forum kam, aber ich schlage jetzt mal den Bogen zur Politik:
http://www.weissgarnix.de/?p=804
Die zwei Jungs sind regelmäßige Lektüre von mir geworden, das ist für mich Journalismus auf sehr hohem Niveau, da sie die Dinge beim Namen nennen. Der Rest an Berichterstattung in DE (von wenigen bekannten und unbekannten Ausnahmen mal abgesehen) ist genau das was hier an Neujahrsbotschaft rüberkommt. Mit niemanden anecken, und die Finanzwelt macht was sie will, weil nix passiert. Von den "Medien" unterstützt, ich halte nichts von Verschwörungstheorien, ich sehe da einen ganze Menge Bequemlichkeit und Blindheit drin. Und ist es nicht viel einfacher den polemikaffinen Menschen dann mit solchem Mist zu beschäftigen? Die meisten glaubens..... Von daher läuft das Spiel so weiter. Und wie einer in dem Blog weiter unten schrieb, sind wir eine nicht repräsentative Minderheit. Zum Glück nicht interessant. Ich bin lediglich gespannt wie das mit unserer mächtigsten Frau der Welt noch ausgeht, gegenwärtig stiehlt Ihr der Franzose mächtig die Show (zumindest außenpolitisch), der tut nämlich was (ob es richtig ist ist erstmal egal).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## plc_tippser (5 Januar 2009)

Hallo

was man glauben kann oder nicht, sagen wir mal, alles was unser Geld kostet und in den Medien täglich breit getreten wird, ist gelogen.

Was ist mit 9.11? Wer glaubt das Höllenmenschen aus Afganistan Flugzeuge in Türme fliegen kann, Flugzeuge im Pentagon sich in nichts auflösen und nur Raketengroße Löcher zu finden sind?

Die Seite www.weissgarnix.de gefällt mir

Schönen Gruß,


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was man glauben kann oder nicht, sagen wir mal, alles was unser Geld kostet und in den Medien täglich breit getreten wird, ist gelogen.
> 
> ...



Zu 9/11.. Da gab es eine sehr gute Taschenlecktüre zu... Operation 9/11. Da waren schon "Theroien" mit vermeindlichen Beweisen gemischt worden.
Aber hier der Film zur Finanzkriese.
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960
Muß dazu nur sagen, das es zwar viele glubwürdige Zusammenhänge gibt, aber ebenso viele Ungereimtheiten, die an den Haaren herbeigezogen wurden.
Etwa im 1. 3tel ist auch 9/11 angesprochen und etwas Zerpflückt worden....


----------



## kermit (6 Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link zum Video "Zeitgeist". Nun hab ich das erste Drittel davon gesehen und bin fasziniert von der Aussage, dass Jesus eine Allegorie der Sonne sein soll. Ob der Rest des Films genausoviel Wahres zu Tage fördert - nun ja, die Kunst des Argumentierens hält da als Technik so was in der Art: "ich habe einmal die Wahrheit gesagt - also ist alles was ich sage wahr" bereit ...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (7 Januar 2009)

Ich habe im letzten Jahr eine Sendung im TV darüber gesehen. Die haben sich ebenso kritisch zu den Aussagen über CO2 geäußert.  
 Die dort zu Wort gekommenen Wissenschaftler wiesen anhand der Analyse von Eiskernbohrungen aus der Arktis nach, das sich in der Vergangenheit eine CO2 Erhöhung in der Atmosphäre immer mit einer Verzögerung zur Erwärmungen eingestellt hat.
 Es wurde behauptet das die Meere bei einer höheren Temperatur weniger CO2 speichern könnten und bei einer Temperaturerhöhung der Anstieg des CO2 eine Folge aber nicht die Ursache ist. Inwiefern diese Aussagen korrekt sind, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen.
 Die Wissenschaftler in dieser Sendung machten unterschiedlich aktive Phasen der Sonne für die Erhöhungen oder Abkühlungsphasen auf der Erde verantwortlich.
 Beispielsweise fanden sie angeblich einen Zusammenhang von Sonnenflecken und der „kleinen Eiszeit“ im Mittelalter heraus. Wer diese Sonnenflecken beobachtet haben soll ist mir aber wieder entfallen evtl. die Chinesen.  


 Eine Kernaussage der Sendung war jedenfalls, das mit der Klimaerwärmung viel Geld verdient wird und auch Wissenschaftler und Institute Geld bräuchten. Also kommen solche Aussagen auch von „unabhängigen“ Wissenschaftlern zustande.


 Es wurden in dieser Sendung Auszüge  aus TV-Sendungen der 70er Jahre gezeigt, in denen Wissenschaftler behaupteten, die Welt bewege sich auf eine neue Eiszeit zu.     
 Na ja, das Einzige was wohl unstrittig feststeht ist das es momentan global Wärmer wird.
 Ich habe im Moment gerade zwar kalte Füße aber........


 Sollte aber doch der Mensch die Ursache des Klimawandels sein, fällt mir da noch ein schöner Witz ein:
 Treffen sich zwei Planeten, sagt der Eine:
 Du siehst aber schlecht aus, was hast Du denn?
 Der Andere:
 Homosapiens  
 Der Eine:
 Oh  na ja, das geht vorbei......


 Grüße Jens


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2009)

Eben. Das sind Mit den Bohrungen nicht nur ein hundertjähriger Kalendar, sondern ein ehr ein 100 000jähriger Kalender...
Und man sieht ja die Tage in Deutschland, das es alle 10...20...30.. Jahre immer wieder zu ähnlichen Wetterlagen kommt....
Es gibt genug Ansätze und Entwicklungen um den Energieverbrauch und die Schadstoffe zu senken, manches wird allerdings gerade von den Betroffenen Energielieferranten verständlicherweise Blockiert.
Also denn als "kleiner" Mann den Staat retten, und aufhören zu Athmen.


----------

